# new coffin box and grab bar



## Capt._A_J (Mar 5, 2009)

FAT! I see that you have a LOOP push pole. It is the best that I have had in flex & weight; out-performed my GLoomis p. pole. Have you used the LOOP Opti Salt series fly rod & Opti reels?


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sweet Setup


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

> FAT! I see that you have a LOOP push pole. It is the best that I have had in flex & weight; out-performed my GLoomis p. pole. Have you used the LOOP Opti Salt series fly rod & Opti reels?


no i have not. i haven't even got too use the push pole either. i just got it today. just picking it up i can tell its a million times better than the old Scotties canvas fiber glass pole i was using.


----------



## Capt._A_J (Mar 5, 2009)

Be ready to scoot with the flex & recoil of the LOOP push-pole.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sweet setup ya there mullet  enjoy


----------

